# Trap my muskrats



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

Looking for someone who wants to trap my rats before ice starts. Must be ethical and reliable. I live on the boarder of Olmsted Twp and North Ridgeville. If you are interested please send me a pm.


----------

